# Is Six Star Muscle Whey Protein Still a good one to take?  What carb product also?



## mboley370 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am new starting out again and there are many new protiens on the market to take.  I am also thinking about taking some carb products to help with the gains.

I use to take Nitro Tech and then one day a friend of mine which is also a body builder told me to get the six star muscle whey protein because it is cheaper and he called it, its little brother.

Some of my concerns with it is, it has high cholesterol 60 mg.  Is this ok?  

However I do like that it only has 3 sugars and it has 9 carbs most have 0 carbs from what I remember.  Maybe some do now I don't know.  I know its very little carbs, but they all add up.  25g protien per scoop.  I like to get the most for my money.  


Any other recommendations on a good whey protien or carb shake?  I am 25 5' 8" weight only 165

Matt


----------



## mboley370 (Feb 27, 2009)

mboley370 said:


> I am new starting out again and there are many new protiens on the market to take.  I am also thinking about taking some carb products to help with the gains.
> 
> I use to take Nitro Tech and then one day a friend of mine which is also a body builder told me to get the six star muscle whey protein because it is cheaper and he called it, its little brother.
> 
> ...




If no one has heard of six star, what is a popular one right now to take?  I also wouldn't like to spend an arm and a leg on it.  So what is the best for its money.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2009)

mboley370 said:


> If no one has heard of six star, what is a popular one right now to take?  I also wouldn't like to spend an arm and a leg on it.  So what is the best for its money.



sure, it's made by the same company as MuscleTech and Muscle Asylum, which is why you should not buy it.


----------



## mboley370 (Feb 28, 2009)

Prince said:


> sure, it's made by the same company as MuscleTech and Muscle Asylum, which is why you should not buy it.



Well, I won't buy that one anymore.  I use to take it, however I am just wondering what to buy now?

Whats a good one anyone know?


Matt


----------



## mboley370 (Feb 28, 2009)

I found a good deal at a local store for eas protien.  A 5lb bag for only 29.99

Is eas whey protien a good protien?  What should I be looking for in protiens to compare to one another?


----------

